# My small collection



## iced_theater (Feb 20, 2006)

Here is what my collection currently consists of. I'm missing 1 or 2 lights and have thrown away or torn apart a couple others


----------



## magic79 (Feb 20, 2006)

Beautiful collection! We have many of the same lights.

What guitar is that...Rickenbacker??


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 20, 2006)

It's a Jackson Soloist. I also have a Fender Strat, Ibanez acoustic/electric, and some really old unknown acoustic.


----------



## igabo (Feb 20, 2006)

Whats that? And I'm hoping it's one of those "sleeper" lights. :devil:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 21, 2006)

Close to a sleeper. It's more asleep than anything. It's a standard issue Union Pacific Railroad 2D light. They don't want you to wake up hobo's, or actually being able to see what your doing, so they give the most pathetic piece of lighting around. Looking around, it's most similer to a Rayovac light you can buy at Wal-Mart.


----------



## igabo (Feb 21, 2006)

Aww... I as hoping sometime along the lines of 6AA NiMH's driving a 6D Maglite Xenon bulb.


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm sure it could....It is a PR bulb, so all I would need is said bulb and a 6AA to 2D holder.....as for it not melting from doing that, I don't know ....Well I just wanted to see if it would work so I used the spare bulb from my 3C mag and put it in and put my 6AA-2D holder into it, and instaflashed it. For that brief 1/4 second it was bright though.....Now you got me wanting to buy a 6D bulb just to do that and ask the guys I work with why mines so much brighter than theirs.:naughty:


----------



## iced_theater (Feb 22, 2006)

Well I did it.....I'd say from a quick preliminary comparison, it's most similer to the Princton Tec Surge


----------



## Lightwave (Feb 22, 2006)

Try a Mag 5 cell Krypton bulb - it'll be even brighter due to the overvoltage. (krypton bulbs handle overvoltage better than Xenon bulbs, I've heard. And they're less $.) That's how I have one of my 2D mags setup, and I like it a lot.


----------

